# What breed are these chicks???



## morganngould (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm sure someone will know, I have no idea. Welcome to chickenforum!


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

Do they have black feet and feathers on their legs?


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I think that's a white Silkie if that is down I see on the legs.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Are these bantams? If they are my guess is Porcelain D'uccle.... though I don't think they have black feet soooo.... I'm probably wrong.


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> I think that's a white Silkie if that is down I see on the legs.


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mike, good catch on the leg fuzz. Would a silkie have turquoise ears that early?


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Mike, good catch on the leg fuzz. Would a silkie have turquoise ears that early?


That was because I enlarged the pic (I may need to start using reading glasses more often). From what I've seen, yes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, they don't get the turquoise ears that young.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> No, they don't get the turquoise ears that young.


I never thought about when their ears turn turquoise.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The color just gradually fills in as they mature. By six months you should be seeing it developing or fully colored in. For the longest time I had one with one black and one turquoise. Then all of sudden the pigmentation changed to turquoise.


----------

